# difference between a false map and a mississippi map :S



## kirsty-lou (Jul 19, 2011)

how do you tell the difference between a Mississippi map turtle and a false map turtle??


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Mississippi map has a yellow post orbital crescent shaped marking and a white eye.










False map has hockey stick shaped yellow markings on the top of the head, with a darker, beige eye with a faint bar running through it and a yellowish coloured beak.


----------



## kirsty-lou (Jul 19, 2011)

do you have any pictures of these marking please?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Pics added above


----------



## kirsty-lou (Jul 19, 2011)

hi thankyou sorry it didnt show up the first time


----------

